# Thyroid Issues and Irregular Periods???



## stlmomof3

I was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis about two to three months ago. My doctor put me on Levothyroxine (generic Levoxyl). I have felt fantastic since being on this stuff, but my periods are almost non-existant now.

Two weeks after I started my meds, my period just flat out never showed up, and several pg tests showed negative. (I'm on the pill too by the way.) Doc said that can be normal when you first start the meds, but to call if I have another missed period next month. Here we are, next month, and my period was so minimal, I hardly count it as one. I do have the monthly migraine and a bit of cramping, but that's it. My period has always been predictable and regular - so now I'm wondering what gives? I'm afraid he'll want to adjust my dosage. I actually feel GOOD again - I have energy, no more cold spells, I feel normal for once.

Anyone have advice about my period and such? And I'm seeing my general practitioner, not my ob/gyn about this. Should I see my ob? Thanks for any information you can pass along. This thyroid stuff is all so new to me...


----------



## GD Women

*Lighter Periods:* Lighter than normal periods are frequently associated with hyperthyroidism

*Infrequent or Sporadic Periods:* Infrequent or sporadic periods are frequently associated with hyperthyroidism

*Heavy Periods / Menorrhagia:* Menorrhagia is defined as excessively heavy or prolonged menstrual bleeding, for example, soaking through pad every hour for several hours. Hypothyroidism is associated with menorrhagia.

*More Frequent, Longer Periods:* Hypothyroidism is known to cause periods to come more frequently - for example, some women will find their 28 day cycle shortens to a 25 day cycle, and their normally 5-day long menses lasts 6 or 7 days.

*Painful Menstruation, Dysmenorrhea: *Hypothyroidism is associated with painful menstrual periods, known as dysmenorrhea. Dysmenorrhea can include an achy or stabbing low backache, nausea, leg aches, feelings of fullness, headaches, and bowel disturbances.

If you are hypothyroid aka Hashi, be sure that you are optimally treated, as symptoms such as menstrual problems may persist if you are not at the optimal TSH and on the proper thyroid drug for you. 
However, treatment for hypothyroidism might not correct menstrual symptoms for some women.

Your symptoms that you stated does not seem to fall into hypothyroid, so if you haven't already, you might have the doctor conduct a thorough hormonal evaluation at several points in you cycle, looking at estrogen, progesterone, follicle stimulating hormone, and luteinizing hormone levels, among others, to evaluate whether the hormonal cycle is normal. Significant irregularities in hormonal levels may warrant hormone treatment, or may warrant further evaluation and diagnosis.

try this link for other possible causes http://www.gynob.com/menses.htm


----------

